# Revamped OH turning tutorial and OH TPS video



## a small kitten (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello. I'm here to share two new videos I just uploaded last night on YouTube. The first is a revamped OH turning tutorial. It's got better lighting and me talking. The second one shows a set of exercises I did when I first started doing OH. I think the exercises really helped me gain turning speed as a beginner. I did hundreds of repetitions of each exercise for about four months. I know some people aren't interested in repetitive, exercise-based practice but this is here for the people who want to give it a shot.

Also, I filmed my PLLs. They can be found here.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 31, 2012)

You're supposed to keep this material for your seminar


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 31, 2012)

Our seminar will have a lot of other content. Remember that there are two other individuals that are running it. I'm sure they'll have a lot of interesting stuff to say. I'd also imagine that we'll leave room for questions. Long story short, a lot of this stuff here is more practical to present through a video than a seminar. In the seminar, I will most likely quickly show my turning style and point out that I used exercises.


----------

